# Fuel consumption question(s)



## JesseLeam (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guys...

So my little pulsar '89 hatchback gets roughly 6km/l & roughly 16.6l per 100km...
Do those figures sound right? Its gonna get serviced next week but to me those figures look a bit high... so for a 40l tank i wont get more than 250km....

Thanks again


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

There must be something worng there!
My Pulsar and Sentra 4 door get a minimum of 13 Km/L when racing around in city traffic. On the Highway you should be getting closer to 18 Km/L.
My first thought is that your O2 sensor is bad, though your mileage should be better than a mere 6 Km/L. 
What engine do you have?


----------



## JesseLeam (Apr 8, 2010)

1.6L 4 Cylinder..

What else you need?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi guys. there will be significant difference on MPG of the car depending on where you are. JesseLeam - I see you use liters for the volume of gas. Im originally from the Philippines and we have common car as here in the U S (but not 100% the same). 

The significant thing that I noticed is that cars here are getting a lot more miles to the gallon than with the same model and make back home. Like - I have a 95 sentra with a ga16de 1600cc DOHC A/T. No mods. at an average it should be performing at 14 km / liter. Back home the same car will average 8km / liter. My friend's 95 corolla 1600cc vvts DOHC A/T could only manage 8km / liter as well. 

My friends back home say that its the quality of gas. And another could be the climate. Back home is very humid and hot. Lowest ocatne available is 92. The highest is 98.

I don't know where you're from but if you are somewhere with the same climate as in the Philippines that could be the reason for lower MPGs. It wouild be best to compare with cars in the same region.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Jopet,
you do bring up a good point, but still the mileage should not be less than 1/2 of what it would be in the US. The difference in energy content (BTU) between regular (87 Octane), and premium (94 Octane) is about 3-4%. With the high humidity, and poor air quality you could bump off a few more %. I am getting an average of 15 Km/L mileage with 87 Octane fuel at all evevations from sea level to 10,000+ feet elevation in many types of climates.

JesseLeam,
Is your engine Carbureted, or Injected? 
I would still bet on Oxygen sensor if it was Fuel injected.


Maybe someone else from your region has some better input on what mileage you should be getting, but by any standard in the US that would be considered low.


----------



## JesseLeam (Apr 8, 2010)

Its Carbureted.

I live way down in Australia... Hope that helps at all...


----------

